# Decisions ...



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Yesterday I get to a job to find this. So i actually get asked if i can get the faucets to fit still:what: :banghead: Hmm ... ok, i got an idea ... no thick arse backsplash and no, I'm not waiting to set the faucets, that's why I'm here now.


----------



## Plumberdood1 (Apr 23, 2014)

I hate that. Have a set schedule and show up and it's like your picture or not ready.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Is the back splash notched on the hot at the right hand bowl?
I'll bet the guy who drilled those holes doesn't speak much English.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Had a customer once who had a 4.25" thick counter top installed and wondered why we couldn't install his Big Box store Moen faucet.... That was a nightmare of a job in more ways than that.

Looks like either the back splash is too thick or they drilled the holes too far back.... either way, I'd tell the customer to get the counter or tile guy to come back and fix his $i+y work.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Plumbus said:


> Is the back splash notched on the hot at the right hand bowl?
> I'll bet the guy who drilled those holes doesn't speak much English.


Not notched, just a dark area of veining. 

Being in Texas, if it doesn't require a license, then a majority of the people doing the work most likely don't speak english.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

OpenSights said:


> Had a customer once who had a 4.25" thick counter top installed and wondered why we couldn't install his Big Box store Moen faucet.... That was a nightmare of a job in more ways than that.
> 
> Looks like either the back splash is too thick or they drilled the holes too far back.... either way, I'd tell the customer to get the counter or tile guy to come back and fix his $i+y work.


Backsplash too thick AND the holes were drilled too far back. They had to cut the back lip of the lav to get it to fit and have room for the nuts. I set the faucets that day. 

They were discussing either cutting the backsplash in half or continuing the tile down. I don't know what they did yet, probably going back tomorrow to finish up other stuff.


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

Could they have cut some off of the front of the counter and slide the top forward? Then slide the backsplash behind the counter and caulk it. Would that have given a little more room?


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

Nevermind. The backsplash cut in half would Accomplish the lack of depth for the handles.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

The front of the lav is hitting the wood. Plus the top isn't a rectangle, there are some odd cuts in it. I'm betting they just continue the tile down.

I would have loved for them to be able to slide the top forward. I also would have loved to been given some decorative hard pipe for the supplies, i wouldn't have had to do a bunch of creative looping to not see the braided lines and still be able to use the pop up. Nice little cluster right there.


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

Who roughed those in? It would have been nice to come out with a deep escutcheon to hide the trap adapter and and strait in with the trap.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Remodel, they were supposed to be cabinets, so they originally did not want us to move the copper or the drains. I mentioned moving the items before installing the faucets, but they didn't want me to.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Plumbbum0203 said:


> It would have been nice to come out with a deep escutcheon to hide the trap adapter and and strait in with the trap.


Was able to do that on the ones in the master bathroom. 

Come to find out yesterday, that the HO is not happy with the granite guys, they chipped a bunch of corners and tried to patch them and did a crappy job. Plus the lavs are already pulling away from the tops because they didn't add bracing underneath. I have to uninstall all the faucets on monday so the tops can be replaced.

I'm going to try and talk the HO into having me move the supplies and so I can stub out with a single solid piece of copper. We had to use split escutcheons since the stops were already on the copper. Maybe she will get some hard chrome supplies if i show her the cluster of braided hoses. And maybe my boss with get me 12" chrome extension tubes like the others instead of two 6" as well.

Oh, they ended up continuing the tile down on the other lavs, but that's probably going to be changed when I go out there tomorrow.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Why were valves on before vanity was set? Also why weren't water lines roughed in same height and spread? Did you not know it was open vanity during rough? For me, I would have roughed in as if it were a pedestal sink knowing it was open vanity. Hopefully you get the 12" extension tube, but maybe start roughing drain higher, 21" works great. 24" for water allows for 12" hard tubes to work out too.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Why were valves on before vanity was set? Also why weren't water lines roughed in same height and spread? Did you not know it was open vanity during rough? For me, I would have roughed in as if it were a pedestal sink knowing it was open vanity. Hopefully you get the 12" extension tube, but maybe start roughing drain higher, 21" works great. 24" for water allows for 12" hard tubes to work out too.










chonkie said:


> Remodel, they were supposed to be cabinets, so they originally did not want us to move the copper or the drains. I mentioned moving the items before installing the faucets, but they didn't want me to.


...


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

👍!!


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Do you guys do a lot of remodels or have you just had some bad luck on your last 3 jobs?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

plumberkc said:


> Do you guys do a lot of remodels or have you just had some bad luck on your last 3 jobs?


Don't do a bunch of remodels. Problems are from my boss having people do things they have never done and not having us train them. 

Then he doesn't listen to me when I tell him one way would be better and faster. Told him I could have the upstairs shower busted up and resloped in an hour and a half, only need 3 bags of cement ... or spend I'm not sure how many hours to fix the crappy one. Seems like a no-brainer to me, but I don't know all the numbers that make him decide what he does.
Edit: above paragraph is about a different job.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

chonkie said:


> Don't do a bunch of remodels. Problems are from my boss having people do things they have never done and not having us train them.
> 
> Then he doesn't listen to me when I tell him one way would be better and faster. Told him I could have the upstairs shower busted up and resloped in an hour and a half, only need 3 bags of cement ... or spend I'm not sure how many hours to fix the crappy one. Seems like a no-brainer to me, but I don't know all the numbers that make him decide what he does.











We've all had those days. Showing up to set a faucet, and the holes are drilled like that. You try cutting the brass square washers underneath, cutting stuff, notching, cussing, scratching your head......


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Tommy plumber said:


> We've all had those days. Showing up to set a faucet, and the holes are drilled like that. You try cutting the brass square washers underneath, cutting stuff, notching, cussing, scratching your head......


Seems like all my days are like that.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

chonkie said:


> Seems like all my days are like that.



It definitely makes me glad that I'm only doing service these days.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

plumberkc said:


> It definitely makes me glad that I'm only doing service these days.



you are 100% right about that.. I can remember so many times when a builder would say a home was ready for finish and a crew would drive 20 miles out of town to do the job,,,and it was not even close to ready.... or we would have to get high on paint fumes from the painter spraying lacquer on the trim in the bathrooms.... fun times...

..they just bald faced lied to be a-holes and yank everyone's chain. thought it was funny as hell the mess up our day... and look at you like what is the problem???. 

I thought one time my father was gonna kill the guy right in front of me. 

but my dad would always came back for more abuse...he seemed to love the challenge of beating his brains out fighting with contractors or something like that.... 

I never understood it at all and to this day I still dont....:no::no:


..


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Finished up the remodel. Changed the plastic drain bodies to metal ones. They ended up adding boxes under each lav to hide everything.

Finished the master tub to find out that the spout was leaking from a spot where it should never ever leak.

Noticed lately that cast iron, not acrylic, freestanding tubs are making a comeback. Heavy azz sob's. Took 6 guys to get this one moved in.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Pic of the light fixture in the master bath. Looks like something from ikea or cheaper. The sunburst thingys are paper.


----------



## plumber tom (Aug 10, 2014)

And there the bathroom was starting to look classy.. .. that is, until they went with the dandelion light.


----------

